# Toeside Garlands?



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

My toeside garlands are a disaster. I can do heelside fine but I just can't do toeside. So I have to ride heelside down the mountain. Here's my problem. When I try to execute a toeside garland I always end up falling forward. I just can't turn into a toeside turn. But I can do them fine when I am just doing a J turn.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! And I was falling forward over the toe edge. Now that I think of it my body was leaning forward.


----------

